# Niners @ Toothless Putty Tats 1PM 10/24



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hell someone has to win. I guess it may as well be us, although one win doesn't really get you much. Moore is probably going to be the starter. No reason not to go back to him. Clausen isn't helping himself on the field and Moore should get a shot to redeem himself. 

Personally I would rather see Moore do nothing after the snap than watch Clausen struggle to get the play off and look completely lost. I mean that stuff just absolutely infuriates me.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least we look competent on offense today...And we tie the game up. This is what we expected from Moore to start with. If he could have played like this all season we'd probably be around .500. Win or lose I don't want to see us play like we have been. It just really pisses me off to see us incapable of executing the simplest things.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was so happy when we tied it up and I saw David Carr back there with no choice except to put the ball in the air. I absolutely love that guy now that he's wearing the other team's uniform. I start saying c'mon David I know you're going to help us out here. Just like clockwork he throws one up for grabs and we pick it off. Aside from that one foolish pick Moore was really good today. That pass to LaFell that sit up the winning field goal was just an absolutely beautifully placed ball. I'm really pissed at him for not doing this all along, but he didn't have much help in those games either.


----------

